# French Creek PA



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Does anybody have any experience fishing French Creek near Franklin, PA? I always go over it when I head up that way for wild trout but never decided to try it yet. I see the PFBC stocks it with walleye and musky.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Lot's of big walleyes in there try rapalas or rattle traps. Take a net !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I duck hunt on French Creek every year and have always wondering about the fishing there. If you go, report how it is!!!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! It may also get some nice eyes from the allegheny also.

I'll report back whenever I fish it.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I was bored and was looking back at some old threads I made and noticed I was supposed to report back on French Creek LOL.

Well, my family now has a camp up there with French pretty much right in the back yard. Everytime we go up there we always end up fishing elsewhere and not spending much time on French other than an hour or so in the evenings. Spent a little more time on it this year and was rewarded. I'm still learning the river, and want to explore more of it this weekend maybe. Nothing huge, but those river smallies are a blast. Most of the fishing we've been doing is from Saegertown to Cochranton, but apparently the better bass fishing is farther down. Here's a few pics, hope you enjoy..


----------

